# canine warts



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

My friend's 9 year old dog has one on her ear flap and one in the middle of her snout. The vet said as long as they don't bother her, he'd prefer to just leave them. So far, it's just the two and the vet didn't seem too concerned.


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

My almost 13 year old Golden, Angelo, has a zillion warts all over him. He has only had one removed when he was younger and it has not returned. As long as it doesn't cause a problem or bleed alot, you can probably just leave them alone. 

This is the only one that is occasionally a problem (pictured on his nose) because he rubs his face on the carpet after he eats. 

Jeanne in NJ
Angelo & Archie


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

My eleven year old has quite a few and it seems like there is a new one every day. The vet said to just leave them alone unless they are a problem. The worst part is in the summer when ticks come out because you can never tell which it is and people are always saying " I think she has a tick".


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL!! I can't tell you how many times I have heard that when someone is petting my warty guy 

Jeanne in NJ
Angelo & Archie


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

FYI: Warts come from a type of virus(actually a strain of ther herpes virus such as cold sores) so you can take an agressive approach(which I would recommend) and have them frozen off, lazered off, cut off, microwaved off,...etc and the more you do this the better the likelyhood the virus will go into remission. The problem with warts is that they have a bad tendency to grow and i they are in an area in which they could be a problem, then it might be well worth getting them removed or even simply using an over the counter product such as "freeze off" and do it youreself for minimal cost and have multipule applications if needed. They DO spread to other areas of the body via touch and to others(dogs as I'm not sure if the virus transmits to people or not or if its the same exact strain as humans get)dogs, so just be aware of this, particularly if the wart is bleeding from being abraded. 
I wish you luck
Phil & Amber


----------

